# Webcam & USB

## Starinthe

Salve raga,

 è da tutta questa mattina ke sto perdendo la testa per far funzionare la mia vekkia Philips Toucam su Gentoo e non ci sto riuscendo!!

Xfavore aiutatemeeee!!   :Sad: 

Ho attivato il supporto USB, emergato i driver della cam (usb-pwcx) e gqcam.... Il problema è che una volta lanciato gqcam mi da errore:

bash-2.05b# gqcam 

/dev/video: No such file or directory

ma credo ke il vero problema sia alla fonte...alla cam credo, il sistema nn la vede (credo)

----------

## ema

se è una philips funziona su gentoo, la mia va  :Smile: 

hai abilitato nel kernel il giusto supporto usb, il driver relativo alle webcam philips e la sezione Video for Linux?

se si posta un dmesg, e un dmesg di quando colleghi/scolleghi a caldo la webcam

----------

## Starinthe

Dalla sezione <*> Video for Linux:

<M> Mediavision Pro Movie Studio Video For Linux 

<M> CPiA Video For Linux 

<M>   CPiA USB Lowlevel Support  

<M> Stradis 4:2:2 MPEG-2 video driver  (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M> Philips SAA7134 support

<M> Philips-Semiconductors 'dpc7146 demonstration board'

E basta...

Dall'<*>USB support:

[*]   USB device filesystem 

<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support 

<*>   USB Printer support 

<*>   USB Mass Storage support 

│<*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*] HID input layer support

<M> USB Philips Cameras

...mi pare ke sia tutto ok.. nn credi?   :Confused: 

----------

## X-Drum

forse il problema è il device!

controlla se /dev/video esiste... forse piu' probabilmente esisterà un device chiamato /dev/video0 

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Il problema è che una volta lanciato gqcam mi da errore:
> 
> bash-2.05b# gqcam 
> 
> /dev/video: No such file or directory
> ...

 

almeno questo lascia credere l'output di gqcam....

in tal caso setta il prg in maniera che cerchi quel device e non /dev/video

----------

## motaboy

come ti hanno giá consigliato é meglio che posti l'output di dmesg quando colleghi la camera.

----------

## Starinthe

si, ho creavo il device cn mknod /dev/video0 c 80 0 e poi ho linkato con ln -s /dev/video /dev/video0

ma niente! 

secondo voi è normale ke quando inserisco il la camera USB la cam nn si accenda? e poi nn la vede neanke nel buffer...   :Confused: 

----------

## pascalbrax

la mia sara' una domanda idiota ma... hotplug e' operativo quando colleghi la cam?

----------

## Starinthe

Oddio no! almeno, nn credo! Lucidami le idee   :Shocked: 

----------

## pascalbrax

```
# rc-status
```

o se preferisci

```
# rc-update show | grep hotplug
```

forse e' solo qualche modulo che non e' stato caricato automagicamente.

----------

## X-Drum

azz pascalbrax ha ragione, inoltre mi sorge un dubbio:

sei certo che nel kernel ci sia un driver adatto per la webcam?

se si lo hai caricato a mano (come diceva pascalbrax hotplug lo carica automaticamente quando colleghi la periferica)

il device (/dev/videoXX) viene creato da udev/devfs automaticamente se il driver viene caricato correttamente.

se il driver è compilato come built in hotplug nn agisce, cmq posta l dmesg come suggerivano ema  e motaboy

----------

## ema

e se carichi il modulo pwc.ko non fa nulla?

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

```
gqcam -v /dev/video0
```

dovrebbe bastare. se hai il modulo pwcx e pwc attivi

ciao

DV

----------

## Starinthe

Ho emergato hotplug e avviato come /et/init.d/hotplug start

ho anke caricato il modulo della cam (modprobe pwc) ma niente...

Per chi mi ha chiesto dmesg:

0: NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c1347800(sit0)

pwc Philips PCA645/646 + PCVC675/680/690 + PCVC730/740/750 webcam module version 8.11 loaded.

pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech QuickCams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc the Creative WebCam 5, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver Philips webcam

pwcx: version magic '2.6.0 preempt 486 gcc-3.2' should be '2.6.0 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.3'

----------

## pascalbrax

pwc Philips PCA645/646 + PCVC675/680/690 + PCVC730/740/750 webcam module version 8.11 loaded.

----------

## Starinthe

ok, carica i moduli..ma anke prima!

sempre e cmq ke non vedo la cam su /proc/bus/usb/, gqcam mi dive ke /dev/video non esiste e la cam non mi si accende...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

deve essere /dev/video0

e come dicevo prima devi dire a gqcam che usi /dev/video0 così

```
gqcam -v /dev/video0
```

ciao

DV

----------

## Starinthe

gqcam -v /dev/video0

/dev/video: no such device

madò sn disperato!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pascalbrax

scusa la domanda stupida ma... ce li hai i permessi?

----------

## Starinthe

eh si eh...sn da root...

----------

